# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  ام مجبوره

## مجبوره

[align=center]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى مشرفي واعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء

اتمنى ان اكون عضو خفيف الظل على المنتدى


احتاج استشارة ضررروية عن الطلاق حيث ان زوجي عرض علي الطلاق ووافقت بعد استحالة استمرار العشرة معه وخوفي الشديد على اطفالي ...

اريد معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة من الامور التي قد تواجهني في المحكمة وما اذا قد امكن ان احصل على حضانة اطفالي لان زوجي مريض نفسي وتفاصيل اخرى كثيرة...

فهل هناك من قد يفيدني في اسئلتي واستطيع التواصل معه في المنتدى لاوضح له الصوره كاااملة رجااااء وبشكل سريع 


وشكراا
[/align]

----------


## محمود الرفاعي

* أحق الناس بالحضانة:

- الأم :
قال الإمام موفق الدين بن قدامة رحمه الله : " إذا افترق الزوجان ولهما ولد طفل أو معتوه ; فأمه أولى الناس بكفالته إذا كملت الشرائط فيها ، ذكرا كان أو أنثى ، وهو قول مالك وأصحاب الرأي ، ولا نعلم أحدا خالفهم "ا.هـ.
- فإذا تزوجت الأم ; انتقلت الحضانة منها إلى غيرها ، وسقط حقها فيها ; لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جاءته امرأة ، فقالت : " يا رسول الله ! إن ابني هذا كان بطني له وعاء ، وثديي له سقاء ، وحجري له حواء ، وإن أباه طلقني ، وأراد أن ينزعه مني ؟ فقال : لأنت أحق به ما لم تنكحي ".

فدل الحديث على أن الأم أحق بحضانة ولدها إذا طلقها أبوه وأراد انتزاعه منها ، وأنها إذا تزوجت ; سقط حقها من الحضانة .
وتقديم الأم في حضانة ولدها لأنها أشفق عليه وأقرب إليه ، ولا يشاركها في القرب إلا أبوه ، وليس له مثل شفقتها ، ولا يتولى الحضانة بنفسه ، وإنما يدفعه إلى امرأته ، وأمه أولى به من امرأة أبيه ، وقال ابن عباس لرجل : " ريحها وفراشها وحجرها خير له منك حتى يشب ويختار لنفسه "
- ثم بعد سقوط حق الأم للحضانة تنتقل إلى أمهاتها جدات الطفل القربى فالقربى ; لأنهن في معنى الأم ; لتحقق ولادتهن وشفقتهن على المحضون أكمل من غيرهن .
- ثم بعد الجدات اللاتي من قبل الأم تنتقل الحضانة إلى أبي الطفل ; لأنه أصل النسب ، وأقرب من غيره ، وأكمل شفقة ; فقدم على غيره .
- ثم بعد سقوط حق الأب من الحضانة تنتقل إلى أمهات الأب - أي : الجدات من قبل الأب القربى فالقربى.
- ثم بعد سقوط حق الجدات من قبل الأب في الحضانة تنتقل إلى الجد من قبل الأب ، الأقرب فالأقرب.
- ثم بعد الجد تنتقل الحضانة إلى أمهات الجد القربى فالقربى 
- ثم بعد أمهات الجد تنتقل الحضانة إلى أخوات المحضون,فتقدم الأخت لأبوين، ثم الأخت لأم ,ثم الأخت لأب ، وقيل : الأولى تقديم الأخت لأب على الأخت لأم ; لأن الولاية للأب ، وهي أقوى في الميراث ، لأنها أقيمت فيه مقام الأخت لأبوين عند عدمها ، وهذا وجيه .
- ثم بعد الأخوات تنتقل الحضانة إلى الخالات.
- ثم بعد الخالات تنتقل إلى العمات.
- ثم بعد العمات تنتقل الحضانة إلى بنات الإخوة .
- ثم بعدهن إلى بنات الأخوات .
- ثم بعد بنات الإخوة وبنات الأخوات تنتقل الحضانة إلى بنات الأعمام .
- ثم إلى بنات العمات .
- ثم بعدهن تنتقل الحضانة لباقي العصبة الأقرب فالأقرب ; الإخوة ثم بنوهم ، ثم الأعمام ، ثم بنوهم .
فإن كانت المحضونة أنثى ; اشترط كون الحاضن من محارمها ، فإن لم يكن محرما لها ; سلمها إلى ثقة يختارها.



موانع الحضانة:

1. الرق ولو قل ; لأن الحضانة ولاية ، والرقيق ليس من أهل الولاية ، ولأنه مشغول بخدمة سيده ، ومنافعه مملوكة لسيده .
2. الفاسق ; لأنه لا يوثق به فيها ، وفي بقاء المحضون عنده ضرر عليه ; لأنه يسيء تربيته ، وينشئه على طريقته .
3.الكافر لأنه أولى بعدم الاستحقاق من الفاسق ; لأن ضرره أكثر ; فإنه يفتن المحضون في دينه ويخرجه عن الإسلام بتعليمه الكفر وتربيته عليه .
4.ولا حضانة لمزوجة بأجنبي من محضون ; لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لوالدة الطفل :" أنت أحق به ما لم تنكحي" ولأن الزوج يملك منافعها ، ويستحق منعها من الحضانة ، والمراد بالأجنبي هنا من ليس من عصبات المحضون ، فلو تزوجت بقريب محضونها ; لم تسقط حضانتها .
فإن زال أحد هذه الموانع ; بأن عتق الرقيق ، وتاب الفاسق ، وأسلم الكافر ، وطلقت المزوجة ; رجع من زال عنه المانع من هؤلاء إلى حقه في الحضانة ; لوجود سببها ، مع انتفاء المانع منها .

تخيير الغلام بين أبويه:

إذا بلغ سبع سنين وهو عاقل ; فإنه يخير بين أبويه ، فيكون عند من اختار منهما ، قضى بذلك عمر وعلي رضي الله عنهما ، وروى الترمذي وغيره من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، قال : " جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : إن زوجي يريد أن يذهب بابني . فقال : يا غلام ! هذا أبوك وهذه أمك ; فخذ بيد أيهما شئت . فأخذ بيد أمه ، فانطلقت به."

ولا يخير إلا بشرطين :

أحدهما : أن يكون الأبوان من أهل الحضانة .

والثاني : أن يكون الغلام عاقلا ، فإن كان معتوها ; بقي عند الأم ; لأنها أشفق عليه وأقوم بمصالحه.

وإذا اختار الغلام العاقل أباه: 

صار عنده ليلا ونهارا ; ليحفظه ويعلمه ويؤدبه ، لكن لا يمنعه من زيارة أمه ; لأن منعه من ذلك تنشئة له على العقوق وقطيعة الرحم.

وإن اختار أمه : 

صار عندها ليلا وعند أبيه نهارا ; ليعلمه ويؤدبه.

وإن لم يختر واحدا منهما : أقرع بينهما ; لأنه لا مزية لأحدهما على الآخر إلا بالقرعة .



ما يختص بالأنثى:

والأنثى إذا بلغت سبع سنين ; فإنها تكون عند أبيها إلى أن يتسلمها زوجها ; لأنه أحفظ لها وأحق بولايتها من غيره ، ولا تمنع الأم من زيارتها مع عدم المحذور ، فإن كان الأب عاجزا عن حفظ البنت أو لا يبالي بها لشغله أو قلة دينه ، والأم تصلح لحفظها ; فإنها تكون عند أمها .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " وأحمد وأصحابه إنما يقدمون الأب إذا لم يكن عليها في ذلك ضرر ، فلو قدر أنه عاجز عن حفظها وصيانتها ، ويهملها لاشتغاله عنها ، والأم قائمة بحفظها وصيانتها ; فإنها تقدم في هذه الحال ، فمع وجود فساد أمرها مع أحدهما ; فالآخر أولى بها بلا ريب " .
وقال رحمه الله : " وإذا قدر أن الأب تزوج بضرة ، وهو يتركها عند ضرة أمها ، لا تعمل مصلحتها ، بل تؤذيها وتقصر في مصلحتها ، وأمها تعمل مصلحتها ولا تؤذيها ; فالحضانة هنا للأم قطعا " انتهى.

اما بالنسبة للشق الثاني وهو تواريخ التقارير الطبية قديمة التقارير يعتد بها طالما أنها صدرت صحيحة وعن معلومات صادقة وليس عن كذب أو خداع ويأخذ بها القاضي 
ولكن السؤال الذي نود الإستفسار عنه 
هل هذا المرض النفسي قابل لأن يشفي منه بعد العلاج وبعد مرور فترة من الزمن 
ام أن هذا المرض لا يمكن التداوي منه؟؟؟
وشكرا محمود الرفاعي

----------


## مجبوره

[align=center] 
مشكور اخوي على ردك

بس هل انا اقدر اخذ حضانتهم اذا ابوهم مريض نفسي واقدر اثبت هالشي من المستشفى الي يعالج عنده وتى اذا تزوجت؟
[/align]

----------


## محمود الرفاعي

> [align=center]
> مشكور اخوي على ردك
> 
> بس هل انا اقدر اخذ حضانتهم اذا ابوهم مريض نفسي واقدر اثبت هالشي من المستشفى الي يعالج عنده وتى اذا تزوجت؟
> [/align]


السلام عليكم اختي الكريمة
نعم يمكنك أخذ ابنائك وضمهم لحضانتك اذا كا ن ابوهم مريض نفسي  واذا تزوجت فإن الحضانة تنتقل منكي الي امك الي الجدة (أم الأم ) اذا فقد الوالد اي شرط من شروط الحضانة
والله المعين تقبلي تحياتي 
المستشار / محمود الرفاعي

----------


## مجبوره

اشكر لك ردك

----------

